# O the carnage



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

Now this is funny my 4 1 inch p's have been chasing him for an hour now the got the tail so far


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

can't see image


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)




----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

sweet


----------



## sdadlani (Apr 7, 2003)

sweet!! I'll be getting babies soon, i'm glad to see they can do some damge when they are young!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NIce!! Always a treat to start the fury at an early stage.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I love it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

dinner is served..nice


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

sweet you will have some little killers soon.
wes


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

a big shoal of reds is so sweet, i had 14 at one point up until they were about 4 inches each, then i downsized to 9....i love them when there small.......


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very cool little guys.

Joe


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i think they are less skittish when they are young, thats why i love the small ones


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice little killers!


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

did the p's ever smoke em?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I cant see images provided by image sites unfortunatly when at work


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

nice , i love when they are babies.


----------



## B4theAmazon (Apr 19, 2003)

Killer babies!!!! Love it!


----------

